# 1926 Iver Johnson "Special Racer"



## Olli `82 (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is my Iver...

Hope,you like it...

All the best...,Olli.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 8, 2012)

Like It????????  How about Love IT!!!!!!!  Great bike.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice bike! Did you find it that way? Check this pic out, this catalogue is from the mid 30s. Not the same bike as yours but close. Do you ride it?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Dec 8, 2012)

Very cool!  What kind of seat and tires are in that bad boy ?  I would also like to know if you have ridden it and if so, how is she?


----------



## pelletman (Dec 9, 2012)

schwinndoggy said:


> Nice bike! Did you find it that way? Check this pic out, this catalogue is from the mid 30s. Not the same bike as yours but close. Do you ride it?




Do you have the rest of that bike?


----------



## Olli `82 (Dec 9, 2012)

pelletman said:


> Do you have the rest of that bike?




Wich rest...???


----------



## Olli `82 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nick-theCut said:


> Very cool!  What kind of seat and tires are in that bad boy ?  I would also like to know if you have ridden it and if so, how is she?




Hi...

No I can`t ride it,because we have a lot of snow here in germany a the moment...,but I`ll ride it in spring on bicycle race track.

The seat is an mid 20`s french racing seat,because the original one lost on the way to germany and the tires are Continental Giro.

All the best,Olli.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 9, 2012)

Olli `82 said:


> Wich rest...???




Sorry, rest of that CATALOG!


----------



## highwheel431 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Serial Number*

Olli,

Have you posted the serial number on this bike?  It should be at the top of the seat tube on the right side.  1926 should have a gold plated head badge instead of Nickel.  The badge looks like Nickel in the pictures so the serial number will allow us to do a better job of dating the bike.

Ross


----------



## pelletman (Dec 9, 2012)

He has Ross, it is the bike Bill Corbin posted on the Wheelmen site


----------



## Olli `82 (Dec 10, 2012)

pelletman said:


> He has Ross, it is the bike Bill Corbin posted on the Wheelmen site




Bill (William) Corbett posted it there for me...

All the best,Olli.

P.S.:And I posted it in this thread too...

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...gathering-place-for-dating-IJ-bicycles/page12


----------



## Olli `82 (Dec 12, 2012)

highwheel431 said:


> Olli,
> 
> Have you posted the serial number on this bike?  It should be at the top of the seat tube on the right side.  1926 should have a gold plated head badge instead of Nickel.  The badge looks like Nickel in the pictures so the serial number will allow us to do a better job of dating the bike.
> 
> Ross




Hi Ross...

I read the the wheelman thread about my bike...,do you believe now,that it is a `26...???

All the best,Olli.


----------



## Olli `82 (Dec 19, 2012)

Here a catalog picture of my bike...






Has anybody a catalog or scan in wich is this picture...???

All the best,Olli.


----------

